# OKAY BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!!!http://specktra.net/images/smilies/happybirthday.gif



## elmo1026 (Oct 26, 2008)

*         Today i**s my birthday. Well i have been celebrating all weekend along. I am so happy. I tell everyone that i am 21 again for the 3rd time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HA HA!!!

But, getting to the good stuff. for these are the things i got for my birthday!

2 MAC HOLIDAY BRUSH SETS: EYES & FACE SET*
*6 EYESHADOWS:
Swiss chocolate*
*Humid
Woodwinked*
*embark
VEX
sUMPTOUS OLIVE
blushes:*
*So ceyelon for the second time
Petticoat
Blot powder
Two to glow eye shadow*




*play on plums eye shadow
MAtte gel

**



*
*
and I got a SEPHORA giftcard yeah!!!!  best birthday ever.
*


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great stuff Girl!! Happy 21st again Birthday  !!  Or is this the 20th again??


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohh yay! Now that's what I call a birthday!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! You've got some seriously awesome goodies there, enjoy them


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

yay happy birthday! You got some great suff!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

happy birthday! Great gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 27, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic! Happy Birthday


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy birthday! 
You've got some amazing stuff! Enjoy all of it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

happy birthday, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 27, 2008)

happy birthday!!!  you got a lot of great stuff!  enjoy!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl >_< You got a ton of great stuff. Can't wait to see some FOTD's!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 28, 2008)

What a lucky girl


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy birthday! What a way to celebrate! My So Ceylon came in the mail yesterday and I am in love!! Its so perfect!


----------

